# Viz Whizz's - Surrey, Berkshire, Hamphire, W. Sussex Areas



## MadRedDog (Jul 16, 2012)

We arrange Viz Whizz's in the Surrey, Berkshire, Hampshire, W.Sussex Areas. If you would like to keep up to date with when and where the next whizz is please do come and join our group:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/surrey.viz/

We have 70 fabulous members and growing fast. Our facebook page is a great place to share concerns, ideas, photos, arrange mini whizz's with your local vizslas. Come and join our group and have a right royal whizz!!!!


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

I have joined but Beau is too small yet....I will definitely get along to one with my boys when he is a bit older though, it will be more of a day trip for us what with having to catch a ferry, lol. ;D


----------



## MadRedDog (Jul 16, 2012)

We look forward to welcoming you to a whizz one day soon Beau and Cristina


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am a member of the Surrey Viz - and recommend it to anybody in the vicinity. We took Boris and Fergus on the last whizz and were made very welcome. Lovely people and the Vizslas ....mad


----------



## MadRedDog (Jul 16, 2012)

Awww bless you hotmischief!!! We love Boris and Fergus, they are a fabulous addition to the Surrey Viz family  Might we see you this Saturday?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You will definitely see us Saturday.

We took a walk over Puttenham Common last saturday after your comments on the web. Had a lovely walk and a nice pub lunch. Should be a nice venue for the winter


----------

